
Miniatur Wunderland is a jaw-dropping sight for kids young and old - tehabe
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/8/11635012/miniatur-wunderland-model-railway-hamburg-germany
======
Tomte
It is, I've recently been there for the third time. Jaw-dropping exactly
describes it.

With lots and lots of small jokes and nice details. Like the almost nude woman
leaning over a car. A world domination cave underground (several chambers:
Philadelphia project, a TV studio for the moon landing, Bielefeld conspiracy)
and... the Millennium Falcon starting and landing on the airport!

